# Remington 700 sps tactical .308 rifle- opinions



## voodoo (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi all you Gun lovers

Ive just ordered a new hunting rifle. Its a lot differnt from the others ive had experience with. It will be another 5 weeks before I can take it out for a shoot.

Has anybody used/or know anything about this type of rifle?.
Im mainly interested in accuracy/effective range etc.

Below are some specs-
.308 winchester 168grain ammo, 20inch carbon steel barrell. Ill prob be using a 4-16mm scope.
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...&sa=X&ei=on4QTNrPEMvXcauy7IIN&ved=0CBkQ9QEwAw





Thanks heaps in advance.

Cheers
Dee


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 10, 2010)

well not that exact model,but have fired many large caliber bolt action remmingtons over the years and they where all a joy to use accurate and smooth action
im sure you wont be dissapointed,what you using it for feral eradication? 
you have some great hobbies there to compliment your snake keeping


----------



## voodoo (Jun 10, 2010)

Definatly for the use of the odd trip west to claim a few feral pigs. Ill be using a .223 and .22 for the smaller feral game. My mate works at the place were i bought it, and he cant reccomend it enough, Cant wait to take it out to the range. Got too many hobbies atm, im gonna have to give some of them up soon...as im running out of $$$$.


----------



## justbrad (Jun 10, 2010)

Had a Weatherby Vanguard in .300WSM with a stainless barrell and black synthetic stock with a tasco WC scope... Only fired 20 odd shots. Had it sighted in for 150-200m mark, made a very nice group even for that distance! Was just left with a sore shoulder!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 10, 2010)

well dont give up snakes at least!! i had to give my guns up cause of the law change and all the things you have to do to justify owning a firearm.Crazy laws
that only make it hard for the people who do the right thing


----------



## justbrad (Jun 10, 2010)

But yours looks crap loads better than mine.... You just going to use pre loaded winchester ammo?


----------



## Tinky (Jun 10, 2010)

Prefer a 270 or 7mm for versatility.

Still Reningtons are sweet.


----------



## voodoo (Jun 10, 2010)

mazzaandbrad said:


> But yours looks crap loads better than mine.... You just going to use pre loaded winchester ammo?



Ill buy 100 rounds of factory ammo, than reuse the brass and reload my own. Will still cost around $1.20-$1.60 per round.


----------



## Nathan_T (Jun 10, 2010)

Also prefer the 7mm, however you won't be disappointed. The 700's are famed for their accuracy and imo, are some of the best rifles money can buy. While the tactical wouldn't be the model I'd choose myself, it's still a fine rifle


----------



## boof13 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice looking rifle. I have a couple of .308s. I'm no expert but i reckon that calibre is ideal for Aussie ferals. I have a heavy, stainless steel barrelled Savage for spotlighting and the longer distance shooting and I have a remington 7600 pump action .308. That one is the short barrelled police issue type. It's a great scrub gun. Great for walking through lignum with. Your gun looks great in all black. Have fun knocking over ferals.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the 700 sps tactical in .223, one of the best rifles I have used in the field, the weight of the heavy varmint barrel goes un-noticed. Obviously individual rifles of the same model do differ but I've shot side by side with both Tikka and Sako .223s, the results of the sps tactical equaled both. Half inch MOA at 100yrds with Federal factory ammo, hand loads were cutting. Similar results at 200 (on low wind days of course). I can only assume the .308 would perform the same, obviously better past 200yrds.

We'll have to line up a day trip sometime!

I swapped the stock for the slotted varmint model, the only difference to yours...


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 10, 2010)

nice looking gun should work a treat i've got a H&H.338 with a 4x16 scope rarely use it kicks like a horse


----------



## warren63 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice looking rifle, my brother had one very similar and was a great unit. I prefer the 270 myself but out in the field i couldnt spot much difference between them. But now i havent fired a shot in years


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 10, 2010)

how much did the .308 set you back?


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 10, 2010)

Remington 700 have been a around for many years now, the action is usually very smooth making it a very nice rifle to use. You probably wont get the accuracy at long range that you would with the 24inch barrel, but if you're a decent shooter, 600m shots shouldn't be too much of a problem.
It's a fairly heavy barrel, I wouldn't want to be carting it around for hours at a time.
Using 165gr projectiles, you shouldn't have a drama dropping porkers.

Bit of trivia..... the US Marine Scout Sniper rifle (M40A1) is just a modified Remington 700


----------



## voodoo (Jun 10, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> how much did the .308 set you back?



To buy one new without the extras will cost around $1200


----------



## voodoo (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice Den, looks awesome. I have ordered a Howa 1500 .223 with a synthetic stock and stainless steel barrell. 
Definatly gotta go out for a shoot one day!, would be great to pair the two Remington 700's up, and see how the rate.

Dee


----------

